# plow wings for my jeep



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

for this season i just picked up a 88 jeep wrangler with a 6ft 6 in western plow on her this truck was a friends of a friend it has a jasper rebuilt 4.0 engine with about 5000 miles on it automatic, frame is solid all new springs front and rear , hd alt, extra oil cooler for trans and electric fan , new master cylinder and break lines and is all ready to go fluids changed and serviced plow prepped and ready
question i would like to get a little more width on the plow whay type of wings if any should i use


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a 7' Meyer on my Wrangler and I bought a set of Pro Wings for it. I'll be finishing up the install on these today. I have yet to push any snow with it this year but I'd bet I wont have any major problems with it, just take it a little slower and easier than I did last year. 

One of my main focuses in going with the wings this year was I wanted to be able to gather more snow as my rig did fine last year with the 7'er. I also wanted to create a more cupping effect on the drivers side of the rig to gather more snow there and push it passenger side and out off the side versus gathering in front of the plow on the drivers side. I may only run one wing dependent on the driveway to create this effect as most of my driveways I try and push snow to one particular side to keep it away from buildings and the like. The prowings seemed to be the best solution for me as they are easy on, easy off solution that I believe will make it easier to complete my driveways this year. Guess we will see.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

If u can post some pics or send them to my phone if u get a chance that will help out


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

You can leave both wings on. It will winrow just fine. We never remove them until the storm is over. You just increased your productivity by installing them. They will not slow you down either.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive. I just finished. I did end up bunging up one of the bolts and nuts needed to put the rubber piece on on the left, which is why it is missing in the pictures. No worries, Ill just pick up another at the hardware store. One thing I will say is that brand new drill bits and hole saw makes this a much easier installation. I broke a bit during the first go round yesterday about halfway through the job and ended up going to get a new set. The bit I was using was a black oxide. I bought the cobalt version designed specifically for metal and it cut the time of the rest of the installation easily in half. I also picked up a new Lennox Bi-metal hole saw in 1 1/4". For the $20 these two items cost they are WELL worth it and I bet I could have done the whole installation in an hour if I didnt have to stop. Dont mind the paint on the plow, that is next pending no snow. Also, Im low on fluid so the plow would only go up that far off the ground. Besides a little more dip in the front end, maybe 1/2", I foresee this to be a great investment. On to the pics:
Angled DS








Blade straight








Blade alone








Blade straight on Jeep


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Watch for the bolts on the mounting brackets to come loose. Take a big hammer / screw driver and notch them. We ended up just welding them on


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

thank you thats exactly what i was looking for


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Where did you get the pro wings, and how much? expensive?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been looking to do this on my Fisher 6'-9" for quite a while. I am trying to fight off the trail off.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

That's exactly why I did it Ken. Plus, it allows me a little more efficiency in plowing because the blade is wider and I can get my private roads complete a little quicker I'm believing. 

Cj-I bought them from a site sponsor CSI trucks and contacted Jim. He was their contact point here. His screen name is [email protected]

I bought mine for $190 through him, although the price did seem to go up a little. I bought in the off season.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

le4life;1519954 said:


> That's exactly why I did it Ken. Plus, it allows me a little more efficiency in plowing because the blade is wider and I can get my private roads complete a little quicker I'm believing.
> 
> Cj-I bought them from a site sponsor CSI trucks and contacted Jim. He was their contact point here. His screen name is [email protected]
> 
> I bought mine for $190 through him, although the price did seem to go up a little. I bought in the off season.


Is tha price shipped? I saw them on ebay at Rondo for $175.00 $30 bucks shipping


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

It was that price shipped to the door. It was the best price I found them for after extensive searching.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

If you are ever doing open lots ( not driveways ) we find that it's faster to keep the blade straight and then the wings make it work as a box plow. You carry a whack of snow in front if you to the end of the run.


----------

